# Beef, chicken, and pork together



## roadfix

Is there any problem with grilling beef, chicken, and pork on the same grill at the same time?  Will their flavors be altered by doing this?


----------



## Andy M.

Assuming you mean separate pieces of the different meats, the answer would be no.  As long as you provide the right heat and cooking times for all.


----------



## Uncle Bob

I've cooked ribs and chicken many times with no adverse effects. I don't see where adding beef to the equation would make much difference.

Have Fun!!!!


----------



## roadfix

Thanks.  Yes, I'm talking separate pieces all together under a covered grill.


----------



## pacanis

I've even barbequed some pieces and left the others not.... no blending of flavors (but I did use different tools because of the sauce).


----------



## quicksilver

Isn't that what hotdogs are made of?


----------



## Paymaster

I do this all the time. I have a fairly large family and when we get together I grill a variety of meat at the same time.


----------



## Jeekinz

roadfix said:


> Is there any problem with grilling beef, chicken, and pork on the same grill at the same time? Will their flavors be altered by doing this?


 
Yes, you WILL alter the flavors.  Now go buy two more grills.


----------



## jpmcgrew

It's called a mixed grill when you grill different meats and sausages at the same time.


----------



## TheFanatic

Only one issue. They have different cooking requirements depending on what we are talking about.  Steak, you want to go high and fast, the others lower and longer...


----------

